# epoxy resin counter top



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Better call the manufacturer. It sounds like the two parts did not catalyze together or that you didn't get the two parts mixed thoroughly. I've seen this happen with garage floor expoxies a time or two and it usually turned out there was something wrong with the materials or they way they had been stored.


----------



## runner (Jan 30, 2010)

yes I called them but not much help they saide it should cure over time .... maybe i didn't mix it well but now I woundered if I could put a new batch on top of that tacky surface


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

runner said:


> yes I called them but not much help they saide it should cure over time .... maybe i didn't mix it well but now I woundered if I could put a new batch on top of that tacky surface


Better give it some time to cure before adding more to the situation.


----------



## runner (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks... a will wait another week ... rainy day here today palm coast fl .. have a good day


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If the materials were old, they might not catalyze properly. There is a pretty specific shelf life for epoxy. I have tried to push some of my West Systems epoxy that I use to make canoe and kayak paddles past their shelf life, and they never catalyzed, I had to strip it all off and start over. In my experience, you cannot place fresh epoxy over uncured epoxy and get decent results.


----------



## runner (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks i was going to try to put fresh apoxy over the tacky stuff and pray


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Daniel Holzman said:


> If the materials were old, they might not catalyze properly. There is a pretty specific shelf life for epoxy. I have tried to push some of my West Systems epoxy that I use to make canoe and kayak paddles past their shelf life, and they never catalyzed, I had to strip it all off and start over. In my experience, you cannot place fresh epoxy over uncured epoxy and get decent results.


Good point. You might want to double check for expiration dates on the cans to make sure you were not sold something outdated?


----------



## runner (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks i ordered off the webb fasco products no 39 apoxy hialeah fl.


----------



## jameson12 (Feb 2, 2010)

*might be time to call in an expert*

I'm not sure of a quick fix for this situation.


----------



## runner (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if it will cheer you but I once got involved with building kayaks for a course when in school. The idea was that all in the class would participate and enthusiasm was high for the first construction session. A few showed up the second time. By the third weekend it was just the other instructor and myself left to spend the remaining time seaming halves together and finishing the things. Making the paddles. Arghhh. :furious:

Anyhow, during the first session one of the clowns in the class who had been smoking something funky forgot to add catalyst to the resin and of course it would never cure. We did just layer over the top and all seemed to work out alright save for that the boat ended up extremely heavy and the most worthless kayak on the planet but for floating around in calm water. It never leaked or anything.

I hope you get as lucky with your project. Has it cured and hardened at all yet?


----------



## runner (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks yes I made two batches first one 1 third is dry 2 nd batch 90% dry the rst is very tacky its been 10days now ...still waiting it out :whistling2:


----------



## Olsen_third (Jun 26, 2012)

So what do you do if it has not dried yet? my work bench has a strip on the back that has not dried in 4 weeks....AHHHHH! 
is there a pro that can help? is there something that i can put on it?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I once had the brilliant idea I would teach others to make kayaks. One fool forgot the catalyst and hence the resin never cured. All that could be done was put extra fiberglass cloth, matting and resin over it. Thing ended up weighing a ton. 

If the resin on your countertop has not cured it probably will not now. You can cut out the bad section and repour or just live with it I guess. There is no after the fact additive to fix a failed catalytic curing reaction. 

If you were sold resins beyond their expiration date you may have some claim with the folks that sold it to you.


----------

